# rubbing Alcohol



## thesoaptree (May 14, 2009)

We brought some rubbing alcohol so that we could make soap layers, however it says on the label do not let come into contact with skin, if thats the case how can we spray it on our soap??? have we got the right one?


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2009)

That's pretty strange considering that one of rubbing alcohol's main uses is for disinfecting the skin for shots, piercings, wounds, etc.


----------



## Tabitha (May 14, 2009)

Like mentioned above, alcohol is a topical antiseptic. Not sure why yours would say that. I would take it back & ask the pharmasist if you have indeed got rubbing alcohol.


----------



## thesoaptree (May 15, 2009)

Thanks for the replys    This is what we got:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Rubbing-Alcoh...6|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50

Is this what you guys would call rubbing alcohol?


----------



## thesoaptree (May 15, 2009)

I


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2009)

soaptree is speechless...


----------



## thesoaptree (May 15, 2009)

Oops the message was supposed to say thanks for the replys and link to the rubbing alcohol we bought from ebay


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2009)

You bought rubbing alcohol from Ebay....?

Why not just get it at a drug store?  :?


----------



## pepperi27 (May 16, 2009)

After you spray the layers of soap, the alcohol will evaporate.


----------



## Tabitha (May 17, 2009)

I fixed soaptrees link above. If you read the ebay listing it says it is good for tatoos & piercings so it is intended for skin contact. Who knows why it has that warning on the label :roll: . Actualy- alcohol irritates tatoos so I am not sure why the listing says to use it on tats. It looks to me like the alcohol is fine to use on soap. I think whomever is running the auction is ... what's a nice way to put it? Underinformed...

Here is her link:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Rubbing-Alcohol-I ... =72%3A1686


----------



## Tabitha (May 17, 2009)

Also... it's flamable so it needs to be shipped with proper declaration. Was that done? I am afraid of that ebay seller :shock: .


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2009)

:: Still trying to figure out why someone would buy rubbing alcohol online ::

 :?:


----------

